# 3 year old female...Boca Raton



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

Hey...have not been around in a while.

This little gal needs a sweet home....as you will see...she lost her owners in a fire..... 
Have sent the info to a couple of the rescues in FLA.

Thanks
Charlotte
(MotherHen)




View full size​
Please help me find a home. My name is Brandy and I am a 3 year old Golden Retreiver. 

I lost my old home and owners to a fire in Boca Raton. Some good friends in Melbourne are taking care of me now but can't keep me very long. Anything that you can do will be greatly appreciated. I am completely trained and very loyal to whom ever adopts me. I am great with kids also! Hope to hear from you soon.

Best Regards,

Brandy



View full size​ 

View full size​ 

View full size​ 

View full size​


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

OMG, wish I could help, she is a cutie








​Fuzzy Butt's​


----------



## LOVEisGOLDEN (Jan 4, 2008)

what a pretty girl, i hope she finds a good forever home soon!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

I have two possible homes for her, who do I call?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

ACC, is that anywhere close to you? Do you know people looking to adopt?

Never mind, you beat me to it! Yeah!


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

It's in the same town as Courtney's mom, so I know people there.

Also, I have a home here in Tampa seeking a dog of this basic description.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Jenna you work fast girl. I think that she must feel so alone losing her family.


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

Well the Tampa home contacted me last week, looking for a dog. I sent them this post just now.

The Boca home has been looking casually for weeks. I'll email them.


----------



## Oaklys Dad (Dec 28, 2005)

Too bad we could have put her on the Lea's NORTHBOUND TRAIN. I know she would find a home up here.


----------



## missmarstar (Jul 22, 2007)

i hope that sweet girl finds a new home.


----------



## timm (Jan 7, 2007)

my god thats crazy.. her owners died in a fire but she survived.. thats is so sad, i hope she finds a good home


----------



## AquaClaraCanines (Mar 5, 2006)

That's a very very adoptable dog, she'll be gone in five minutes, that's a rich rich rich area too


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

AquaClaraCanines said:


> That's a very very adoptable dog, she'll be gone in five minutes, that's a rich rich rich area too


 
Anyone interested in Brandy should please contact Sharon Clark at 321-254-0471 or 321-298-9465 or on e-mail at [email protected]

Thanks,

Jerry & Sharon Clark


----------



## Penny'smom (Mar 3, 2007)

Put me down for a forever home if the other 2 fall through. What a sweet girl!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

We're not too far away. This sweet girl will get adopted fast. What a tragic event for her.


----------



## MotherHen (Jul 7, 2007)

FranH said:


> We're not too far away. This sweet girl will get adopted fast. What a tragic event for her.


 
Just got word Brandy has been adopted

Knew that once the story got out with those sweet pics it would not take long.

Brandy welcome to your new "forever home".

Charlotte
(MotherHen)


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

MotherHen said:


> Just got word Brandy has been adopted
> 
> Knew that once the story got out with those sweet pics it would not take long.
> 
> ...


This is wonderful news MotherHen!


----------



## FranH (May 8, 2005)

Great news!!


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Great news. I knew she would find a home if not here than somewhere.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

Wow, that was fast! So happy to hear she's found her forever home.


----------

